# Roof Maintenance



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

What type of ladder do you use to get on the roof? A-frame or extension and what length? I want to do the roof maintenance myself instead of taking it to the dealer every year but don't have a ladder that is tall enough. So I figured I ask here before I decide to buy one. If you are using extension ladder is it ok to lean it against the OB?

TIA,

Fred


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I used an A frame ladder on the "old" Outback....the new one has a ladder mounted on it.

Gary


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

We have a 14' Tallman orchard ladder we use around the house and for the maintance on the Outback. On the raod we usually carry a 4' Tallman Ladder to clean the slides, clamp the awning, etc.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The little giant or a 10' A frame ladder. I cant lean an extension ladder on mine all the way around so I go that route. It cant be a 8' ladder, too short. We have a couple little giant ladders at work, so I borrow it for the day and it works great.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I back up to the house and climb out from a 2nd story window.

Ed


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I back up to the house and climb out from a 2nd story window.
> 
> Ed


I'm with Ed in a way: I lean an extension ladder on the garage roof, then walk off the roof onto the rear of the OB. (The OB is backed up to within 6 inches of the gutter on the garage.)


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We use a 16-foot extension ladder. This is a ladder with two 8-foot sections, which doesn't extend to 16 feet, but that's how they are designated. It will probably reach 12 or 13 feet max which is plenty tall enough for the Outback's roof.

Yes, they can be leaned against the roof/sidewall edge with no problem. And you can probably buy this type of ladder from Home depot for less than $40. Useful for many tasks around the home besides getting on the trailer.

Bill


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't use a ladder, Ruth does however! We have a 10' fiberglass step ladder that I put up beside the 5'er and Ruth goes up the ladder on the back. I don't think it is a good idea for someone my size (300+ lbs.) to be on the roof of the rig. With Ruth on the rig and me beside it we can do most of what needs to be done.
Steve


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Used my 8' A frame yesterday to cleanthe gutters and roof. Washed her down and reday to go now!!!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

WILKINS3 said:


> Used my 8' A frame yesterday to cleanthe gutters and roof. Washed her down and reday to go now!!!!


But what about that coat of wax you need to put on?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

10' fiberglass A-frame ladder. Very stable and gets me high enough to easily wash the roof with an RV extension brush.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

When stored, it's beside the house so I get on the house roof, then "gently" step down onto the TT roof. One of the many things I've learned from the fine folks here, is to put something on the TT roof before stepping on to distribute my weight evenly. I have a couple of 5 foot 2x4's. I noticed it can really rock back 'n forth (left/right) when on the roof (I don't usually have the stab's down when it's in storage) so I try to limit my time up there.

When parked on the street, I use a 10' step ladder. Don't use it to get on the roof, but to wash the roof, clean gutters, check for leaks, caulk, etc.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I use the same ladder that is used for the bunks. It's a little short but I can get up there. I bought it in Arizona for about $12---it's made of wood.kinda decorative. I think I bought it at the THING.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use a 6 foot ladder to get up onto the rear slide roof and then step up onto the main roof being careful to step on the trusses.

Mike


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I use this one:

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...adder|609734184

or http://tinyurl.com/32zr33

It's on sale, too. Got this one primarily because it takes up little space, and isn't dangling from my rear ladder. Have to watch for pinched fingers, but otherwise works well, and deals with my weight with no problems.

Sluggo


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH uses an extension ladder or one of the Little Giant knockoffs.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We use our boat to get up on the roof...not very convenient to take along when camping though


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I use a A-frame to get onto the slide roof the step up. Just be carefull the roof is not made to walk on so carefully step on a truss or use plywood to distribute your weight.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> I use this one:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...adder|609734184
> 
> ...


Great links... thanks!

MaeJae


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I use this one:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...adder|609734184
> 
> ...


Great links... thanks!

MaeJae
[/quote]

Don't try to find it at a HoDePo store. I looked in every one I passed in seven states. One had had a couple, but sold them to insurance adjusters when a hail storm came through. Being on the roll all the time, i couldn't order and have it shipped. I finally got lucky and found one in a Westlake Ace Hardware store in Columbia, MO. Really like the way it works and the the space it doesn't take. It's also a great conversation piece. Never fails to draw a crowd, and that's with normal people. With Outbackers, it would likely spark a party.

Sluggo


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I got this one from Camping World:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=34140

It's not an a-frame ladder, but I can lean it up against the side of the trailer and get up on top easily. The best part is, it collapses down to 28 1/2 inches and fits in the front pass-through compartment!! Very sturdy too.


----------

